# Flounder in Escambia bay



## cartersdad (Feb 23, 2009)

When do the flounder return to the bays(Escambia)?


----------



## lucky charm (Nov 15, 2010)

We went a week or so ago and came home with about half a dozen between 15 and 18 inches. I'm not sure if the gulf flounder have made their run back to the bays yet but there are a few showing up out there. We are going again tonight. I'll let you know what we find...


----------

